# Networking Day



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2019)

Yesterday I was in Manchester & today I was booked in for Sheffield Hallam uni. I met some nice people inc a T1 for 66 YEARS.  Does he want a pat on the back ! . Monday I am at Sunderland uni talking to Nurses. Should be good.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2019)

My head was in bits ! But thanks to the Wonderful team at Duk Manchester they found my car. I was on the road at 2pm in my Merc AMG twin turbo. Got to Manchester before rush hour & parked. Later I could not remember where. (you had to leave parking ticket in car) Had a nice day & then BANG where is my car. Double ideate I had walked miles to venue in ctr. Thank Manchester Team for sorting me out & I promise I will not do that again. Was going to Sheffield the next day & had heard so much about the Snake pass on the Motorbike mags I went in the pouring rain my twin turbo AMG. Enjoyed but really goosed. Could not find Hallam uni in Sheffield so finally had some sense & desided to head home. There was a crash on M1 in the rain & big delay. Got home at 4.30pm. On the go 26hrs no wonder my Medtronc pump suspended. My head I still going


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> My head was in bits ! But thanks to the Wonderful team at Duk Manchester they found my car. I was on the road at 2pm in my Merc AMG twin turbo. Got to Manchester before rush hour & parked. Later I could not remember where. (you had to leave parking ticket in car) Had a nice day & then BANG where is my car. Double ideate I had walked miles to venue in ctr. Thank Manchester Team for sorting me out & I promise I will not do that again. Was going to Sheffield the next day & had heard so much about the Snake pass on the Motorbike mags I went in the pouring rain my twin turbo AMG. Enjoyed but really goosed. Could not find Hallam uni in Sheffield so finally had some sense & desided to head home. There was a crash on M1 in the rain & big delay. Got home at 4.30pm. On the go 26hrs no wonder my Medtronc pump suspended. My head I still going


Sounds like quite a day Hobie, sorry you had so many problems  Get some rest today!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 9, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> My head was in bits ! But thanks to the Wonderful team at Duk Manchester they found my car. I was on the road at 2pm in my Merc AMG twin turbo. Got to Manchester before rush hour & parked. Later I could not remember where. (you had to leave parking ticket in car) Had a nice day & then BANG where is my car. Double ideate I had walked miles to venue in ctr. Thank Manchester Team for sorting me out & I promise I will not do that again. Was going to Sheffield the next day & had heard so much about the Snake pass on the Motorbike mags I went in the pouring rain my twin turbo AMG. Enjoyed but really goosed. Could not find Hallam uni in Sheffield so finally had some sense & desided to head home. There was a crash on M1 in the rain & big delay. Got home at 4.30pm. On the go 26hrs no wonder my Medtronc pump suspended. My head I still going



What a nightmare.  At least you managed to network in Manchester.  The Snake Pass can be 'interesting' at the best of times. The weather was awful yesterday.  Sheffield Hallam Uni is near the train station but actually navigating the road system in Sheffield city centre is a different matter.   Probably a wise choice to head home after all that.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2019)

I am normally good at finding buildings etc for work but it must have been on the road too early. My wife was not a happy person when I turned up at 4.30


----------

